# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Mathieudon's Workbook

## Mathieudon

* Mathieudon's workbook*




*Hello there my name is Mathieu and I'm am new to the world of lucid dreaming I've tried it twice before but just couldn't get the motivation to really get into lucid dreaming and I hope DV will help me get motivated. I have got 7 lucid dreams total with only one of them worth remembering the other 6 were just a few seconds were I got to excited and lost my dream. I also started doing RC's during my waking life but I'm still not sure if i have to do them as much as possible or only when I see something out of place  or something that doesn't belong.

Im also trying to improve my dream recall atm and that is going pretty good also because I tried lucid dreaming before and worked on my dream recall before. My dream journal is my phone I type my dreams in my notes but I don't know if that is bad I do this because 1. My handwriting is really bad 2. Typing it goes faster for me than writing. If typing my dreams on my phone is bad please tell me because I want to improve my recall as much as possible.

All of my lucid dreams were from the DILD technique I tried the WBTB technique once but it didn't work I don't know how but it just didn't and I tried WILD but also that didn't work I am going to try them a few more times this month. 

Favourite reality checks:
Nose pinch (very reliable)
Looking at hands and counting fingers (very reliable)
Looking at watch looking away and see if the time changed

My short term goals are (and i'm very new to lucid dreaming and just found out how to stabalize and fly and control my dreams):

Flying ()
Talking to a DC ()
Stabalize ()
Reality check in dream ()*

*My long term goals are:
Getting at least 3 lucid dreams a week ()
Getting long lucid dreams ()
Change landscape ()
Create a DC i know ()*

----------

